# really cheap bio oil!!



## 05wilkesm

Well i thought i might aswell post a thread telling all you ladies:flower:,
But my friend who recently had a baby told me that they do bio oil in poundland! 
Well its not actually bio oil its got another name but its in the same type of box etc as bio oil but had another name sorta like fake bio oil, But she said she used the real bio oil and this one and couldnt tell the difference apart from the colour (the fake one is a darker orange):thumbup:.. But im definitley going too buy some as i use so much in the bath and i cant really afford to keep buying it at £12 a bottle,
Just thought i'd let you lovely ladies know as im trying really hard not too get stretchies! Only got 1 so far and its tiny and in a really weird place (accross the peice of skin i got peirced!! looks really weird!)

Anywaysss i hope everyones pregnancies are going well!
:kiss:
xx


----------



## Windmills

They do it on Amazon too, real bio oil though, it's £8.42 for the 200ml bottle :D
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bio-Oil-32...1_1?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1262949622&sr=8-1


----------



## Jenni1991

I got a bottle called regen oil exactly the same different name a 200 ml bottle £2.50 x


----------



## rockys-mumma

Jenni1991 said:


> I got a bottle called regen oil

I use this and at 32 weeks ive not noticed any blatent strechies except for some on my boobs where i havent been putting the oil but believe me i have now lol!! (Anyways...TOUCH WOOD im becoming so paranoid lately any little blemish im like noooooo ive come this far :cry: lol)

So yea :thumbup: for the regen oil and it smells better than bio-oil if u ask me lol :) x


----------



## trashit

ill try it but im giving up hope on creams and oils getting rid of mine, im just gonna rely on fake tan covering when ive dropped :lol:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ohh at like pound land stores? your have to let me know the name x


----------



## samface182

rockys-mumma said:


> Jenni1991 said:
> 
> 
> I got a bottle called regen oil
> 
> I use this and at 32 weeks ive not noticed any blatent strechies except for some on my boobs where i havent been putting the oil but believe me i have now lol!! (Anyways...TOUCH WOOD im becoming so paranoid lately any little blemish im like noooooo ive come this far :cry: lol)
> 
> So yea :thumbup: for the regen oil and it smells better than bio-oil if u ask me lol :) xClick to expand...

i love the smell of bio oil! lol


----------



## Miss-Boo

I think it's called rescue oil from poundland. i've got loads of it, I find it absorbs into the skin better than bio oil.


----------



## Aaliyah.D

Iv'e got that it's called rescue oil lool :) I have a Asda maternity stretch mark oil aswell was £1.50 . I have no clue if they work as i'm not that far along yet but i sure hope so !


----------



## emmylou92

I used the real bio oil since day one any other half rubs it in all the bits that streach and i dont have any streach mark's at all i swear by the stuff.

My friend used some other sort of oil everyday like me and she has loads.

I love bio oil and the smell. I have also been told that if you do get streach marks dont expose them to the sun this year and they will be alot less visable next year :)


----------



## rockys-mumma

Blimey i was 32 weeks PG when i wrote on this last haha! Well LO is almost 10 months old now and I survived pregnancy with only one strechie on my belly and it was on my belly button peircing so you cant really notice it and it was never red! Oh and just a few on my boobs that have faded totally now lol but they got darker when my milk came in but they are pratically invisible, not that I care because only my OH gets to see them lol. I stopped putting the oil on because i was lazy to put it bluntly haha. I personally dont think its about the oil i think its about your genes and your skin, and how big you carry! And i think us younger girls have strechier skin lol :)


----------

